# Heat shrink capsules



## Kev (Apr 16, 2012)

This newbie with 15 batches nearly done, it happy to report, my wines are turning out great. My labels are turning out great, but my capsules wrinkle. 

I use a heat gun. Dont want to play with steam or boiling water, as I don't want water under the capsule.

Does this mean my best bet for quality result is a thermo encapsulator?

They range in price from $150 to 350, yet it is hard to see any difference.

Are they all the same?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 16, 2012)

If they look the same they are the same. Prices vary quite a bit on the internet. I own one but still get a few wrinkles. Gold capsules are the worst.


----------



## hobbyiswine (Apr 16, 2012)

I highly suggest using boiling water. After trying the "hot air" method and ruining many shrink wraps I tried the boiling water. Awesome results. No wrinkles. Just push the top of the shrink down with your thumb while protecting it with a towel. I also was concerned about water under the foil and maybe molding or something under the foil but as of yet I haven't had any problems. So long as the foils have a couple holes in the top to let air out it seems they let any water also evaporate. Try the boiling water method. It takes two seconds and looks great.


----------



## saddlebronze (Apr 16, 2012)

I second the motion. I use rubber gloves and just dip them for a second.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I was never in favor of the boiling meathod. That was until several weeks ago when I did a demostration of using all kinds of methods including waxing. I did the boiling meathod with no gloves and no issues. Have a towel ready to wipe a tad bit of water. I would not hesitate to use this method if I had to. It worked very well.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 17, 2012)

Never used the boiling water method but can say I didnt like the hair dryer nor heat gun method. I love my horizontal encapsular but can say the Matte finish capsules work the best with any method.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Apr 17, 2012)

My vote goes to boiling water also. Holes in the top of the caps let everything out and dry.. you shouldnt have an issue.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 17, 2012)

I start by pointing the heat gun directly down at the top of the capsule and let it shrink around the cork and bottle, then angle the gun about 45 degrees and point towards the neck of the bottle. Slowly spin the bottle and in about 15 to 20 seconds, the capsules are shrunken to the bottle. Rarely have a wrinkle.


----------



## Flem (Apr 17, 2012)

+1 to what DoctorCAD said!! Heat gun all the way.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 17, 2012)

If you have not tried the boiling water method, by all means try it. It doesn't work for me as I am at high altitude and water boils at a lower temperature. I got shat results with the boiling water method. Heat gun works very well for me but I am still looking for something to take my wines closure to the next level without going to lead shrink wraps.

Currently thinking about wax. I have several bottles with wax in the cellar (expensive commercial) and they look pretty darn nice. Dan how did your wax bottles turn out?


----------



## photony (Apr 17, 2012)

Dipping them in boiling water is cheap, easy, quick, and consistently produces good results. I've never had water collect under the wrap. I use a wooden spoon to hold the cap in place while turning the bottle upside down.


----------



## troutstix (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah another for boiling water. I use a pot intended for cooking asparagus, it is tall and slender. I fill it to the top and hold onto the bottom of the foil with my finger and dip the top. Then, you can let go of the foil, and give it a quick dip.

oops...forgot to add I have never had a problem with the moisture on/under foil on bottles (I wipe them off when I pull them out, and my oldest are three years).


----------



## dmulligan (Apr 17, 2012)

I've made about a dozen kits so fat and have used a heat gun on every shrink cap. I think I had one cap not work out?


----------

